# female humping



## Ladydiesel (Jul 14, 2014)

hi, this is my first time of owning a female dog so ive no idea what their usual habits are but is it normal for a nearly 5 month old female pup to be humping our legs?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

My female golden retriever does the same(but she humps Vicky) idk why 0.0
But someone told me that they know how to have sex, but she is still young and doesn't know her role, is it to hump or get humped.
That's what I was told lol


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

When I first adopted Reagan, she would constantly try to hump my female lab. She never did this to my male lab mix, but for some reason she did it to the female. She was over a year old when I adopted her. She has since stopped doing this, not sure if she stopped because of me correcting her or if she just doesn't want to. I think it was a dominance thing.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

some dogs just do that
we scold with an AHH ahh! move the dog away and let it go


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it happens for a variety of reasons, my poodle has a particular toy (a stuffed dog) who she loves to hump. The toy's nickname is Sir Humps-a-lot  I just correct and redirect her and yes other doggie people I confess it to laugh at the fact my dog has a sex toy  Literally will not do it to anything else, and the toy was one I bought for Delgado but he never gets to play with it because Jazzy has claimed it


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In a 5 month old puppy it isn't dominance nor sexual in nature. It is more likely a behavior the pup is exhibiting because it isn't sure what behavior is expected of it. It is excited (play) and is unsure how to proceed. 

It isn't an acceptable behavior and needs to be corrected - but you need to make sure the pup is aware that it's not being corrected for the what caused the behavior (wanting to play). The best thing to do is make it a non-event. When the pup starts to hump just gently push it off and say 'quit', then continue to play. Making it an event by laughing or shouting for someone to come see (etc.) could be understood as a reward for the behavior to the pup.


----------



## Ladydiesel (Jul 14, 2014)

ah im so glad it isnt just mine, she gets told to sit everytime she jumps up for attention as trying to teach her jumping wont get her a fuss so just been doing the same with the humping, never knew females did that, learn something new everyday


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilie said:


> In a 5 month old puppy it isn't dominance nor sexual in nature. It is more likely a behavior the pup is exhibiting because it isn't sure what behavior is expected of it. It is excited (play) and is unsure how to proceed.
> 
> It isn't an acceptable behavior and needs to be corrected - but you need to make sure the pup is aware that it's not being corrected for the what caused the behavior (wanting to play). The best thing to do is make it a non-event. When the pup starts to hump just gently push it off and say 'quit', then continue to play. Making it an event by laughing or shouting for someone to come see (etc.) could be understood as a reward for the behavior to the pup.


Our approach has been to ignore this behavior unless he he humping something inappropriate. 

Linus humps his fleece crate blanket from time to time. We call it his "girlfriend". As far as we are concerned, he can go to town on his girlfriend. We don't seem the harm in it.

But he also likes to take my wife's pillow off the bed and hump the pillow. We usually just take the pillow and tell him to go find his girlfriend.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't recall my 1st GSD girl doing this, but I caught my current girl humping our cat when she was about 1. I thought it was a dominance thing. The others are right, just calmly divert her to something else, don't make a big thing out of it. Something to be aware of, if she attempts to hump another dog, the other dog may take offence which could result in a fight, so best to discourage her.


----------

